# Action, Plugins and Tutorials



## stargazer

I was thinking that a thread of the above might be useful to all. Maybe the powers to be would make it a sticky

Heres how to goes, when you find one of the above and want to share with the others it could be posted here.

Ill start, 
Here are a bunch of actions for Photoshop........all free to download and use.
http://www.atncentral.com/download.htm#editing_highlight


----------



## Slip

I agree, a sticky would be great.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Mehdi Plugins for Photoshop and others...*

Here's a couple of sites to check out.

Mehdi Plugins for Photoshop

Grants Tools


----------



## MT Stringer

Thanks Mont for making this thread a sticky.
Mike


----------



## stargazer

Thanks Mont. Ill find some more and post them...


----------



## grayfish

*Tutorial - Channel Masks*

Someone yesterday asked me how to cut out an image to overlay over another. For those of you with PhotoShop, here is a tutorial by Russell Brown. I use a modified version using Corel PhotoPaint X4. (one day I will write it up). To the best of my knowedge, PS Elements does not have te ability to work with channels, so you are out of luck on this one.

http://av.adobe.com/russellbrown/AdvancedMasking.mov

You may need Adobe Quicktime to view the tutorial.


----------



## stargazer

*HDR Tutorial*

You will need Photomatrix for this one.

http://beforethecoffee.wordpress.com/photomatix-tutorial/

One using Photoshop

http://www.naturescapes.net/072006/rh0706_1.htm


----------



## stargazer

*Canon parts catalog*

Canon parts manuals / catalogues.

Canon Angel Finder Parts Catalog 
Canon ANTIFOG EYEPIECE Parts Catalog 
Canon BATTERY PACK BP-E1 Parts Catalog 
Canon Digital Ixus Parts Catalog Part 2 
Canon Digital Izus Parts Catalog Part 1 
Canon EF 100 2.0 Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 100 2.0 MACRO parts Catalog 
Canon EF 100-400 4.5 -5.6 L Parts Catalog
Canon FISH-EYE EF15mm 1:2.8 Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 17-35mm 1:2.8 L USMParts Catalog 
Canon EF 180mm 1:3.5L MACRO Parts Catalog
Canon EF 20mm 1:2.8 USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 20-35mm 1:2.8L Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 200mm 1:1.8 L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 200mm 1:2.8 L II USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 200mm 1:2.8 L Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 24mm 1:1.4L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 24mm 1:2.8 Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 24-85mm 1:3.5-4.5 USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 28mm 1:1.8 USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 28mm 1:2.8 Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 28-135mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 28-70mm 1:2.8 L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 28-80mm 1:2.8-4.0L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 20-35mm 1:3.5-4.5 Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 300mm 1:2.8L IS (ULTRASONIC) Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 300mm 1:4.0 L IS USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 35mm 1:1.4L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 35mm 1:2.0 Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 400mm 1:2.8 L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 50mm 1:1.0L Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 50mm 1:1.4 USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 50mm1:1.8 II Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 50mm 1:2.5 MACRO(COMPACT) Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 500mm 1:4.0L IS (ULTRASONIC) Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 500mm 1:4.5 L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 600mm 1:4.0L IS (ULTRASONIC) Parts Catalog
Canon EF 600mm 1:4.0 L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 70-200mm 1:2.8L IS USM Parts Catalog
Canon EF 70-200mm 1:2.8 L USM Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 85mm 1:1.2 L Parts Catalog 
Canon EF 85mm 1:1.8 USM Parts Catalog 

Canon EOS 20D Parts Catalog
Canon EOS 10D Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS 1D Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS 1DS Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS 1 N Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS 3 Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS D30 Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS D60 Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS ELAN 7 / EOS 7E / EOS 30 / EOS33 Parts Catalog 
Canon EOS-1 V Parts Catalog 

Canon EXTENDER EF 1.4x Parts Catalog 
Canon EXTENDER EF 2.0x Parts Catalog 

Canon FOCUSING RAIL Parts Catalog 

Canon LIFE SIZE CONVERTER EF Parts Catalog 

Canon MACRO TWIN LITE MT-24EX Parts Catalog 

Canon MP-E 65 mm 1:2.8 1-5x Parts Catalog 

Canon Ni-MH CHARGER NC-E2 / Ni-MH PACK NP-E2 Parts Catalog 

Canon PowerShot A70/ PowerShot A60 Parts Catalog 
Canon Powershot G1 Parts Catalog 
Canon Powershot G2 BLK Parts Catalog 
Canon Powershot G2 Parts Catalog 
Canon Powershot G3 Parts Catalog 
Canon Powershot G5 Parts Catalog 
Canon PowershotS S30 Parts Catalog 
Canon PowerShot S330/DIGITAL IXUS 330/IXY DIGITAL 300a Parts Catalog
Canon PowerShot S400/DIGITAL IXUS 400/IXY DIGITAL 400 Parts Catalog
Canon PowerShot S45 Parts Catalog 
Canon PowerShot S50 Parts Catalog 

Canon REMOTE SWITCH RS-80N3 Parts Catalog Canon SPEEDLITE 200E Parts Catalog 
Canon SPEEDLITE 220EX Parts Catalog 
Canon SPEEDLITE 300EZ Parts Catalog 
Canon SPEEDLITE 380EX Parts Catalog 
Canon SPEEDLITE 420EX Parts Catalog 
Canon SPEEDLITE 480EG Parts Catalog 
Canon SPEEDLITE 540EZ Parts Catalog 
Canon SPEEDLITE 550EX Parts Catalog 

Canon TIMER REMOTE CONTROLLER TC-80N3 C58-5641 Parts Catalog 

Canon TS-E 24mm 1:3.5 L Parts Catalog
Canon TS-E 45mm 1:2.8 Parts Catalog 
Canon TS-E 90mm 1:2.8 Parts Catalog 

CanonWIRELESS CONTROLLER LC-3 - WIRELESS CONTROLLER LC-4 - TRANSMITTER LC-4T - RECEIVER LC-4R Parts Catalog 
Canon Camera Model 7

Canon Canonet QL17 G-III

Canon Cine Canonet 8
Canon Demi
Canon Demi EE28
Canon Demi S 
Canon F1 - Repair Guide Canon EF Service Manual (1973) 
Canon F-1 Repair Manual in english (1980)
Canon A-1 Repair Guide in english (pdf) (1981) 
Canon AE-1 Program General Repair Guide (1981) 
Canon AE-1 Program Parts List (1981) 
Canon AE-1 Program Disassembly & Troubleshooting Guide (1981) 
Canon T-70 Service Manual(pdf) (1984) 
Canon T-90 Service Manual(pdf) (1986)
reference: http://www.customslr.com/


----------



## MT Stringer

*Tutorials for Photoshop Elements*

While looking for sports templates, I ran across some tutorials provided by EasyDigitals.com.

They cover extracting players from a picture, cropping, changing background colors, adding a dark edge or vignette and other things that you may find interesting.

http://easydigitals.com/tutorials/


----------



## MT Stringer

*Free Photoshop Layer Styles*

Installation instructions for Photoshop and Elements included.
Free Photoshop Layer Styles from Shelby Kate Schmitz


----------



## stargazer

*Another HDR tutorial*

Written by The lights right, Mitch.
http://www.thelightsright.com/files/coaching/franga3/coachingsession4.pdf


----------



## MT Stringer

*Need a New Sky?*

Here's a Photoshop Elements tutorial for replacing the colorless sky in your pic with a beautiful sky with clouds. I had to go through it several times to get the steps right, but it works, even though I'm not a pro at editing.

Check it out.
http://www.alibony.com/video/video-lesson12.htm

Here is an example I was playing with for a friend.
First pic is the original.
Second has a new sky!


----------



## Slip

Cool, thanks, that is much easier than how I have done it in the past.


----------



## sandybottom

I found a neat plug in thanks to Mad1fman.

http://www.topazlabs.com/detail/

1. Before
2. After


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Add a fake Tattoo via Photoshop:





Good practice for layer blend modes.


----------



## stargazer

Thanks, that is one thing I have a hard time with, Blending.



Pocketfisherman said:


> Add a fake Tattoo via Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good practice for layer blend modes.


----------



## sfronterhouse

Nice post


----------



## ASHUPE

*Free PS actions*

These are really good actions! I think she has an PSE version now too. May have to browse the photography section of her blog.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/photography/2009/05/actions-update/


----------



## stargazer

Thanks for posting these. Looks like some fun stuff.


----------



## sandybottom

Blend Mode Tutorial.

http://www.pxleyes.com/video-tutorial/photoshop-elements/11567/Top-Three-Blend-Modes.html


----------



## driftwood2

*Sending Multiple*

What have you found to be the easiest method of sending multiple photo's(50) by email? Using Windows XP and a Canon utility.


----------



## stargazer

I resize mine so they send easier. Try 1000px on the longest side, if they are viewing them on the computer. If they are wanting to print them then sign up for a free photohosting site, place them there, in the original size and tell the folks were to find them. They can go there and download and print them



driftwood2 said:


> What have you found to be the easiest method of sending multiple photo's(50) by email? Using Windows XP and a Canon utility.


----------



## stargazer

Been awhile since I have updated this thread, so with that heres a few

Great Sharpening tutorial, using USM (Unsharpen mask)
http://www.lonestardigital.com/usm_fade.htm

And a slew of How tos.
http://www.shotaddict.com/tips/category_10.html

And some pretty cool actions to download
http://www.confessionsofaphotoshopnerd.com/home/


----------



## stargazer

Lightroom 4 learning center

http://www.pixtus.com/forum/post-processing-central/133609-lightroom-learning-center.html


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I suppose these could help some of us ...

I've been looking for well rated iPhone applications to ease the learning process. If you're looking for iPhone applications for good starting points, check out:
Exposure Calculator https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/exposure-calculator/id359149599?mt=8 
Light Meter, https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pocket-light-meter/id381698089?mt=8 and;
Simple DOF https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/simple-dof-calculator/id301222730?mt=8

They're cheap and well rated and have upgrades that remove the adds.


----------

